# TightVNC Probleme mit mehreren Benutzer



## cami (26. März 2004)

TightVNC hat probleme mit mehreren Benutzern.
Auf dem Admin läuft VNC super. Ist auch als Service Installiert. Logt sich jedoch ein Benutzer ein, kann ich nicht mehr zugreifen via http.
Das Login kommt, nach dem Anmelden kommt nur ein schwarzer Screen!

Kennt jemand das Problem

Komisch, wenn ich bei einem Benutzer unter den Diensten nachschaue, läuft VNC als Dienst. Kann aber trozdem nicht conecten

Danke für Infos


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. März 2004)

Hast dem Server gesagt, dass er Shared Connections erlauben soll? Bzw. probiers mal über den echten Client und nicht über Browser ...

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## cami (26. März 2004)

Ja ist eigentlich alles eingestellt.
Auch die Ports sind ready, sollte also eigentlich nicht daran liegen!

Trozdem geht es nicht wenn sich ein User auf dem Rechner einlogt!


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. März 2004)

Hi

Ich kenne dieses Problem. Würde mich auch sehr für eine Lösung interessieren. Ich habe es auch schon mit dem echten Client versucht und bekomme auch einen schwarzen Bildschirm. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

